

Ask HN: Do you face problems with using Google Chrome? - lazy_nerd

It seems Chrome has become quite unstable and hangs frequently requiring restart of the linux/mac laptops. Does it happen to you often?
======
dillon
On my Mac I have the Beta of Chrome and I almost never have problems. On my
Windows partition I use the stable releases and I never have problems. I have
more problems using Safari than I do in Chrome, not sure about Firefox 4,
never tried it out yet.

------
code
Google Chrome Dev v12. something

Had several problems, can't remember them all. One that I do remember is it
being extremely problematic or slow loading Google Maps mashup base stuff
where Safari perfectly just worked.

------
nabraham
I use a pc and have multiple chrome windows open, each with 20-30 tabs, which
I leave open. After hibernating 5-6x it starts to get unstable. It used to be
fine, but the flash upgrades have made things horrible.

~~~
lazy_nerd
You are right. It happens more frequently whenever I open a website with flash
content.

------
rlorenzo
Sometimes when entering a search term in the address bar the "instant search"
goes a little crazy and loses half of the text I typed in. Not a big deal, but
happens once in a while.

~~~
lazy_nerd
I face that exact same problem on my Nexus One browser.

------
T-R
I run Chrome Beta in Linux on a 64bit Sony laptop, which is pretty much asking
for trouble. Aside from Flash videos occasionally not playing, I haven't had
any problems.

~~~
lazy_nerd
I also have 64-bit linux running with Chrome beta. If I have 20+ tabs open and
open any website with flash content, it inevitably hangs the machine.

------
matthiaswh
No. I very, very rarely have any problems. I run the beta version.

Are you sure you are running the stable production release?

~~~
lazy_nerd
Currently using 8.0.55 Beta.

------
minalecs
have you tried removing all your extensions ?

~~~
lazy_nerd
No extensions on Chrome :)

